

NSA Project X-Keyscore Collects Nearly Everything You Do On The Internet  - bbrunner
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/31/nsa-project-x-keyscore-collects-nearly-everything-you-do-on-the-internet/

======
mryan
The TC piece adds nothing to the original Guardian article, which is currently
at the top of the front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6133349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6133349)

------
aw3c2
No need for techcrunch reproduction, the original story is already covered at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6133349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6133349)

------
jawerty
To be honest, I don't have much of a problem with X-Keyscore as much as I have
a problem with the House Intelligence leaders denying that Snowden would not
be able to do so much with an email address when obviously a simple query can
give you information on pretty much everything and anyone on the Internet.

